# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Meklēju trigeri.

## defs

Ir doma uzbuvēt vienu aparātu.Shēma nav pirmā svaiguma, dots JK trigers 7473. Un šitādu nekur nevaru atrast.Protams,ka neesmu bijis Latgalītē tagad.
Tāpēc jautājums-ko bāzt iekšā tā vietā? Varbt kā savādak tagad to apzīmē? A varbūt kādam kāds nelietots tāds mētājas? Paldies!

----------


## habitbraker

ieraksti jebkuraa i-net veikalaa serchaa: jk flip flop  :: 
Protams skaties datasheet un slaliidzini (CMOS, TTL, baroshana, utt...)

p.s. Liigo, liigo !!  ::

----------


## defs

HD74LS73A šitas nosaukums pilns.Paldies!
Gan jau ir arī analogi...

----------


## jeecha

To vajadzeetu vareet aizstaat p
iemeeram ar cmosiigo 74hct73 vai 74hct175 (tai ir 4 trigeri nevis 2).  Wikipedia: logic families

----------


## zzz

Visa iipashaa atskjiriiba 73ajam  trigerim, ir ka vinsh ir paredzeets nostraadaashanai uz takts signaala negatiivo fronti, un taadi trigeri bija chutj mazaak izplatiiti kaa pozitiivajai frontei paredzeetie.

Var vienkaashi inverteet takts signaalu un viss.

Internetaa meetaajas sheemele prieksh stereo brillju sinhronizeeshanas uz 73 trigera, ja tiek plaanots taisiit to, tad tur toch var iebaazt kaads trigeris pagadaas, ja ir izpratne.

----------


## defs

Paldies visiem,atradu e-bajā un jau pasūtiju. Lieta tāda,ja ieraksta tikai ciparus vien-man neko neatrada,ar burtiem kopā-tad ir.

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ka var taisīt šitā kā labajā pusē uzzīmēts. Nafig tas inventors vajadzīgs???

----------


## zzz

Taks. Iipashiigi pasuutiidams antiiku 73 trigeri no ebaja, esi iracionaali izniekojis paaris dolaarus.

Taadaa sheemelee vareeja likt dajebkuru trigeri daliitaaja rezhiimaa.

----------


## JDat

Nafig tur to trigeri vispār vajag? Lai Freq uz divi dalītu? Pa taisno no 555 noņem signālus. Vienu LEDu pret barošanu, otru pret zemi un miers. Noregulē 555 timeri tāl lai ir vajadzīgais garums Log1 un vajadzīgais garums Log0. Kipa 555 ar PWn shemočku un miers.

EDIT: Ja nu tomēr gribās... Kaut vai 7474 (K155TM2) dalīšanas režimā. Invertējošo Q un D slēdzam kopā, uz C ieejas iedod impulsus no 555. Noņem no Parastā Q un no Invertējošā Q...

Nevajadzēja E-Bay. Noteikti atrastu sovjetu šrota platēs vajadzīgo. Gan krievu D-trigeri, gan krievu JK-trigeri.

Mans paliek stipri domīgs šodien...

----------


## defs

> Nafig tur to trigeri vispār vajag? Lai Freq uz divi dalītu? Pa taisno no 555 noņem signālus. Vienu LEDu pret barošanu, otru pret zemi un miers. ..


 Paldies,tā arī pamegināšu...

----------


## JDat

Vispār... Tas ko ieteicu ar diviem lediem ir dumji. Kāpēc? Tapēc ka šadā slēgumā LEDi nedaudz sp'dēs arī tad, kad tiem nav jāspīd. Paskaties uz situāciju kad 555 timer izejai ir augsta impedance (mikrene ir izrauta no panelīša ārā piemeram). Caur abiem lediem plūdīs neliela strāva un attiecīgi optotranzistori būs nedaudz atvērti. FAIL.

Labāk uzliec invertorus (K155LN, K155LA3 vai tml) kā buferelementus un būs pareizi. Ja negribi ar mikreni, tad uztaisi invertoru ar viena tranzistora un dažu pretestību palīdzību.

Vēl viens partizāniskais gājiens (neiesaku): uzlikt divas pretestības virknē starp barošanu un zemi. Starp pretestību viduspunktu un 555 timer izeju LEDus ieslēdz. LEDi paralēli tikai pretējos virzienos. Starp lediem un 555 timer arī var kādu pretestību uzlikt. Tālāk sarēķini nominālus un mauc.

----------


## defs

Es to lietu iedomajos šitā:
Man  liekas,ka būs labais.Frekvence nav augsta,mikreni neviens ārā neraus,jo tas te būs man pašam.Kad salodēšu visu kopā,tad smuki varēšu patestēt,kas notiek ar optroniem.

----------


## zzz

Nu i kaada ir plaanota rezistora un mainjrezistora attieciiba un kas buus ar ar signaala simetriskumu?

Vot njems un nestraadaas izoteeriskais muuzhiigais dzineejs ar taadu, toch.

Plus kas labs notiksies mainjrezistoru nogriezhot liidz nuliitei , ko?

----------


## defs

> Nu i kaada ir plaanota rezistora un mainjrezistora attieciiba un kas buus ar ar signaala simetriskumu?
> 
> Vot njems un nestraadaas izoteeriskais muuzhiigais dzineejs ar taadu, toch.
> 
> Plus kas labs notiksies mainjrezistoru nogriezhot liidz nuliitei , ko?


  Cik noprotu,Tu domā,ka labāk tomēr atstāt trigeri? Varbūt,ka tā par labāk.

----------


## zzz

Var ar trigeri, var bez trigera, tikai abos gadiijumos veelams pasham izprast kas tad tiek meegjinaats dariit.

Arii plikam 555 taimerim var piedabuut vairaak vai mazaak 50% procentu impulsu aizpildiijumu.

----------


## defs

> Var ar trigeri, var bez trigera, tikai abos gadiijumos veelams pasham izprast kas tad tiek meegjinaats dariit.
> 
> Arii plikam 555 taimerim var piedabuut vairaak vai mazaak 50% procentu impulsu aizpildiijumu.


  Labi,paldies!Domāju atstāt trigeri,nebūs nekas jāuztraucas,ja pēc tam paregulēšu frekvenci  ::

----------


## JDat

Vot vot. Liec ko gribi. Kaut vai multivibratoru uz diviem traņiem (tikai tur vairāk detaļu). Aiz tā trigeri. Padomā par svarīgāko. Kāds tev signāla aizpildījums vajadzīgs. Tas ir TAS ko gudie digitālisti forumā sauc par PWM. Gribētos lai Tu saprastu (vismaz aptuveni) kā šī shēmiņa strādā. Tev tas ir svarīgi. Ja būs nepareizs aispildījums, tad tavs mūžigais dzinējs nestrādās. Zzz runā par attiecību starp "augšējā" un apakšējā optrona ciet/vaļā ilgumu.

----------


## zzz

Veel defam ir unikaala iespeeja panjemt TL494 vai jebkuru taa kjiinieeshu klonu, ko var nahaljavu izraut no beigta datora baroklja, un tur buus visa laime uzreiz kopaa - gan oscilators, gan trigeris, gan draiveru tranzistori ar ko cepinaat savus optronus.

Tikai ja ir iipatniibas pat ar 555 un trigeru shemochku izpratni, tad ar 494 ies veel gruutaak.

----------

